
The First Film Version of Alice in Wonderland (1903) - flannery
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/watch_the_very_first_film_version_of_alice_in_wonderland_from_1903
======
networked
It's funny how _How It Feels to be Run Over_
([https://youtu.be/m6F1VAPzvkU](https://youtu.be/m6F1VAPzvkU)) resembles
today's VR demos in its purpose, viewpoint and content. It shows off what was
at the time a new technology _and_ uses the camera itself to represent a
character. (The latter isn't surprising considering the "first-person" camera
is the natural default but goes against the mental model of cinema as "theater
on film" with actors the camera is pointed at.)

------
wodenokoto
That was a particularly unpleasant website to view on mobile

